# ILLINOIS-Ruby-Retriever Mix- in High Kill Shelter in Illinois



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ILLINOIS-Foster need for Dirk's for Ruby and Robert Redford!!!!!*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12555883&mtf=1 

*The shelter is willing to spay her. That would make her entirely vetted and she is HW negative! It's not looking good for her. *

Ruby Begonia
Breed: Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large


About Me
I was adopted from the shelter several months ago, however, the owners were not taking proper care of me. Several concerned neighbors complained about my lack of care and I was surrendered after the AC officer investigated. I would love to find a loving, caring home. I am a sweet girl, I do like to play! We really don't know what breed I am, but that isn't important. I received vaccinations on 12-22-08, and I am heartworm negative. Please give me a home! 

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
Wabash County Animal Shelter 
Mount Carmel, IL 
618-262-7109 

[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Ruby Begonia PFId#12555883
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=IL497


Visit My Petfinder Page
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12555883&mtf=1


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Need a Foster for Ruby and Robert Redford from Mt. Carmel IL Shelter*

*Desperately need a Foster for Ruby and Robert Redford from Mt. Carmel IL Shelter*

Dirk's Fund is trying to find a foster for these two dogs, Ruby Begonia and Robert Redford from Wabash County Animal Shelter in Mt. Carmel, Illinois.

*Please email Bob at:
[email protected]
if you can foster!*Both Ruby and Robert Redford are fully vetted, spayed/neutered and all shots.

*Here is Ruby Begonia:Second picture below on the Right.*
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12555883&mtf=1
I was adopted from the shelter several months ago, however, the owners were not taking proper care of me. Several concerned neighbors complained about my lack of care and I was surrendered after the AC officer investigated. I would love to find a loving, caring home. I am a sweet girl, I do like to play! We really don't know what breed I am, but that isn't important. I received vaccinations on 12-22-08, and I am heartworm negative. Please give me a home! 

Here are Robert Redford & Ruby Begonia:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/photoView.cgi?petid=12555873

Wabash County Animal Shelter
Mount Carmel, IL
618-262-7109 
[email protected] 


*Robert Redford -First Pic below Lady is holding him.*
Retriever [Mix]
Large Young Male Dog 
Wabash County Animal Shelter, Mount Carmel, IL 


More About Robert Redford
I am a very sweet, good-natured boy. We are not for certain what breed type I am, possible lab/golden retreiver mix. I have blonde hair of medium length. I walk well on a leash except that I like to stop during walks to lie down and have my belly rubbed! I may be a year old or less. I am pretty calm and quiet. I have had my vaccinations, including bordetella, and I will be neutered on 12-11-08. 
This pet is up to date with routine shots.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump

Is there a foster out there for Robert Redford or Ruby Begonia and Dirk's for at least 10 days?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I live about an hour away. I dont know what I can do but willing to do what I can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LovealwaysJami*

LovealwaysJami:

I don't know if you can foster, but if you can please contact Bob from Dirk's Fund and let him know: [email protected]

There a re two Golden Ret. Mixes there, Ruby Begonia who Dirk's will pick up tomorrow, but because they have to be quarantined for 10 days first prob. at their vet, I don't think they will be able to take Robert Redford the Young Male GR Mix, who is neutered and has shots.

Donations to Dirk's would help. As I said, I know that Bob will be grateful for any offers of help.

Here are Robert Redford and Ruby Begonia:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen, I dont know anything about these 2 dogs. I do know we dont have a place to quarantine these dogs due to a shelter dog coming in and having parvo and kennel cough, so the vets quarantine room is off limits right now. I had talk to Bob earlier today and he didnt mention them, but that doesnt mean anything.He has ppl over in Il so maybe one of them, are getting Ruby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

Thanks.

If you can please talk to Bob and ask if he is taking Ruby Begonia and Robert Redford. He did say they'd have to be quarantined for 10 days.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

karen, the problem we are having is we have no place to quarantine these dogs, Bob will not just place them anywhere to stay and he doesnt care for many of the vets in that area.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

I just sent you a pm trying to explain better.

*I also emld. Wabash Shelter and got this reply:

From:Wabash County Animal Shelter <[email protected]>

Subject:Re: Were Ruby Begonia and Robert Redford Rescued? 
Date:Thursday, January 01, 2009 10:03:12 AM 
[View Source]
Ruby will go to Dirk's Fund tomorrow and Robert Redford was adopted by a local family this week. Thanks for your interest and care!*---


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

Thanks so much for saving Ruby Begonia and I was glad to hear from the shelter that Robert Redford was adopted!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

FYI - I have a great family here in Illinois that wants to look at adopting Ruby. I'm in touch with Maggie's Mom about this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom:

That is wonderful. Have them contact Dirk's again. Maybe their email got lost!
They should call, too!
We knew someone had to save Ruby and Dirk's was kind enough to do so!!


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

I know for a fact that Ruby B is safe, and very comfortable! Living a very comfortable life until that special home is found for her! :wavey::wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby*

Is that Ruby and you in your pic?


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh no that's Jake he is an adoptee of Dirks Fund.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

Jake is a hunk!

So are you fostering Ruby B?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> Oh no that's Jake he is an adoptee of Dirks Fund.


I LOVE me some Jakie boy!!!! :--heart:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby*

Let us know if your friends to to meet Ruby!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

She found a home! So my friend won't be taking her, but that just means they can make room for the next special lab mix that comes along. That's what they want.


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Nope not fostering Ruby. I work at the Dirks Fund's vet and I see her everyday! That's how come I know she is fine!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom:

Have them look at Dirk's for the lab mix, too. 

*I know they have Turbo a beautiful Black Lab-BABY!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12839174
Turbo is being kept in a foster home Tubro was born 11/08. The father was purchasing him for his son to use as target practice. Apparently, the cat was not large enough. He is crate-trained. He will be neutered when he is 4-5 months old. The minimum donation for Turbo is $ 450.00. This will include his neuter, all shots, a microchip and a complete physical. If you are interested in adopting Turbo or any of our critters, please go to www.dirksfund.com and fill out the Adoption Application. *


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh I most definitely will!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Somebody bought his son a puppy to use for target practice?! People make me sick most of the time.


----------

